# Hella Micro DE...but bigger?



## Joey1558 (Jul 29, 2008)

Can i get the same thing as Hella Micro DE fog lights, but in a bigger projector lens?


----------



## Joey1558 (Jul 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Yes, I think Hella makes a larger projector fog light - but why would you want that?


----------



## Joey1558 (Jul 29, 2008)

I just think the micros look a little too small


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

No.

Hella doesn't like the MicroDE fluted lens in a larger size


----------



## mctdi (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you mean something like this:http://www.rallylights.com/detail.aspx?ID=188


http://www.rallylights.com/detail.aspx?ID=188


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> No.
> 
> Hella doesn't like the MicroDE fluted lens in a larger size


If they are larger why would they call them Micro  ?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hella doenst make any of the Micro DE lens in a larger size.

The ones the OP linked have a fluted lens, but the lens is not a projector type lens, and you probably didn't notice that it is missing the "Micro" designation.


----------



## mctdi (Jan 10, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Hella doenst make any of the Micro DE lens in a larger size.
> 
> The ones the OP linked have a fluted lens, but the lens is not a projector type lens, and you probably didn't notice that it is missing the "Micro" designation.


:banghead: Look closer. These are projector "DE" fog lights made by Hella. 

Do you mean something like this:http://www.rallylights.com/detail.aspx?ID=188


http://www.rallylights.com/detail.aspx?ID=188


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mctdi said:


> :banghead: Look closer. These are projector "DE" fog lights made by Hella.
> 
> Do you mean something like this:http://www.rallylights.com/detail.aspx?ID=188
> 
> ...


It's not a Micro DE lens. THere is a difference in the lens design that dictates a Micro DE lens


----------



## mctdi (Jan 10, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> It's not a Micro DE lens. THere is a difference in the lens design that dictates a Micro DE lens


*I agree it is not a "MICRO" DE fog light.* But it is a Hella "*DE*" fog light, and a larger size [ H12186011 : 80mm Halogen Fog Lamp (Single DE) ] then "MICRO" as the OP was looking for. 

"*DE*" is the key with the fog light, not micro.

From Hella : http://www.myhellalights.com/halogen_lamps/Micro_DE.html

Technology:
*DE (Projector Light)* – an elliptical reflector directs the light to a focusing lens that bundles it and projects it onto the road. A shield positioned between the reflector and the lens provides precise cutoff.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

You're looking for a larger Micro DE style lens, right? If so, the DE fogs do not have a Micro DE style lens-- this is the original point I've been banging on about.


----------



## mctdi (Jan 10, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> You're looking for a larger Micro DE style lens, right? If so, the DE fogs do not have a Micro DE style lens-- this is the original point I've been banging on about.


I understood the OP to be looking for a "DE" style fog light. But bigger than a micro size unit. 

The technology of the series of Hella fog lights is "DE". Micro is just the size of one of the "DE" lights Hella makes. The micro size does fit into todays car easier. 

The 80 mm "DE" fogs do have a double lens design. Hella morphed the two lenses together for the micro unit, maybe a cost savings? Both the micro and 80 mm are "DE" design in which the lens is only a small part of what makes these lights so good. It is what is done with the light before the lens that has most of the gains.

BsickPassat, I wish you a great day. I am done on this issue.


----------



## Joey1558 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for all the help everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Joey1558 (Jul 29, 2008)

this is pretty confusing so i think im going to just retro fit one myself...I don't understand all the concepts really...but what I was going to do was buy a cheap set off bay...Replace it with an HID kit, and replace the lens with a higher quality lens...should this all work?


----------



## Birdman (Jul 21, 2000)

IF you are just looking for more light out put in the DE size go with the Xenon Micro De lights they are almost brighter then the stock head light


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

IF you want fog lights in the Micro DE size, purchase a set of Micro DE fogs with the projector lens and mod 
them to use HID H3 bulbs. It is an easy upgrade and worth the effort IMO.


----------

